# lao tzu



## Xue Sheng (Dec 3, 2010)

Just waxing Philisophical again



> By letting it go it all gets done. The world is won by those who let it go. But when you try and try. The world is beyond the winning.
> -- Lao Tzu


 


> When I let go of what I am, I become what I might be.
> -- Lao Tzu


 


> Watch your thoughts; they become words.
> Watch your words; they become actions.
> Watch your actions; they become habits.
> Watch your habits; they become character.
> ...


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 10, 2014)

Taoism has helped me obtain a deeper understanding not only of wing chun, but of life in general. I think a lot of people in the world would benefit from learning more about it. If only...


----------



## Coyotetracks (Feb 10, 2014)

I have long admired the words of Lao Tzu


----------

